# Can babies get car sick?



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

My DS is one of the car hating babes on this board. Going anywhere with him makes everyone in the car







:. I've been trying to figure out what the cause may be and a friend mentioned motion sickness. Does anyone have experience with this? If so, what do you do about it? We're planning a 10 hour drive to my parents for Christmas and right now a 20 minute drive takes an hour. I'm racking my brain for solutions.


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

yes, babes can get car sick, but you'll know if thats it cause they'll end up puking. this was a prob with my 1st, who is now 7yo and still gets car sick to this day.


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

DS doesn't puke, but I've read that excess saliva is a symptom of motion sickness and the car is the only place he drools (he's 3 mos). So, can it be car sickness even if he doesn't puke?


----------



## writermommy (Jan 29, 2005)

My now 6 year old dd really hated the car. She cried all the time. She didn't puke. She still gets car sick now, but she still doesn't puke.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My dd hated the car until I turned her around at one year (she was over 20lbs.) I was just going to see if it helped and turn her back if it didn't. But it was a miracle cure!

As for the long car drive, I wasn't one to stop the car to calm her down if it was only a 20 minute drive. I felt it stressed her to much to put her back in after being in mama's arms. For long drives, have someone (either you or dh or if you have older children) sit right next to the baby to play with him and cuddle with him (while he's strapped in!) If it's you, you could try nursing while he's in his seat. I only do this in the middle of no where with no traffic. Also, could you drive at night when he'll likely sleep a lot?


----------



## MysteryMama (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sewaneecook* 
DS doesn't puke, but I've read that excess saliva is a symptom of motion sickness and the car is the only place he drools (he's 3 mos). So, can it be car sickness even if he doesn't puke?

yes, you can have motion sickness without vomiting... you just feel REALLY nauseous. the drooling makes sense- never thought of that- but i know my mouth fills with spit whenever im nauseous. i guess i shoulden't have said you would know cause they'll puke... it's just that my DS would puke. usually not in the car though, but after we got out.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

yep. ds gets car sick, just like mommy. things i found help him:

gripe water--- esp the technique dh and i termed "gripe & pacify"-- a dropper of gripe water, quickly insert pacifier... the sucking helps soothe the woozyness, the gripe water soothes tummy!

fresh air--- just as this makes anyone with motion sickness feel better, air movement helps. babe riding rear facing gets very little air movement! we got one of those clip on fans... it helps a little.

distraction--- ds loves lighted toys. we keep his in the car so they're a special treat.

good luck!


----------



## sewaneecook (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm going to have to try the gripe water! And I forgot about fresh air ... definitely going to have to try some of these out and add them to my bag of tricks!


----------



## DigitalSuze (Dec 20, 2005)

(nak)

My baby hates the car, too. I've started using The Happiest Baby on the Block soothing sounds CD -- it's basically white noise -- and it's made a HUGE difference so far!


----------



## Yin Yang (Jul 9, 2003)

I was gonna post similar question. My Ds2 now 2 months old gets car sick also, at least It hink do becasue he really pukes a lot during and afterwards







He's a spitter anyway, no doubt about that, but it the car he PUKES large amounts. I have homeopathics for nausia and motion sickness but I keep forgetting to give to him prior leaving. He does not always scream in the car, he is actually pretty good in the car seats except the puking. And being misarable for few hours afterwards.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

And as they get older and their balance begins to mature it may get worse.

Excess spit is a symptom. Baby may not puke, they may try to put themselves to sleep.

Sometimes a full tummy can help.

Air flow definitely helps.









(Can you tell I get car sick and am waiting to see how my dd does?)


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

Yeah, I should buy stock in Baby Bliss.

Things we use gripe water for in this house:

~gas
~washing down teething tablets
~car sickness
~that fussy "i wanna nurse, but i'm just gonna keep pulling off and yelling" time

DH calls is Baby's Rescue Remedy.


----------

